# Everything Egg!



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Add milk or cream for better scrambled eggs. 

Add sour cream or cream cheese for ultra rich and creamy eggs. 

Add water for ultra fluffy and light eggs. Works especially good when making omelettes where the ingredients are mixed in with the egg.


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Easy sausage Benedict.

-take a tube of jimmy dean (I prefer "hot" variety). Press into large, flat patties and fry (they will shrink as cooked to the size of English muffins)

-cook eggs "basted" (sunny side up, pan covered with a little water in the pan). Much easier than poached eggs.

-toast and butter English muffins

-top muffin with sausage, then egg, then smothered with hollandaise sauce (homemade or store bought).


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Breakfast scramble

-beat eggs in bowl with whisk or mixer.
-add a couple of tablespoons of milk and a couple of tablespoons of chunky salsa per egg and mix in. 
-heat up fry pan with plenty of butter or oil
-pour into pan and begin to cook
-when eggs are about 3/4 set, add shredded or sliced cheese to taste (I prefer shredded cheddar or sliced American). Continue to cook until eggs are solid and cheese is melted. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

egg-actly!!! lol


----------



## A10egress (Jan 27, 2016)

Scrambled eggs with Kale and gorgonzola cheese..... ohhhh yeah...


----------



## svk (Jan 27, 2016)

Best omelette I've ever eaten:

Mock crab, sliced green and black olive, sautéed spinach, onion, feta, and mozzarella.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 30, 2016)

*love scrambled eggs... soft scrambled preferred!* *salt, pepper and butter after cooked. tasty stuff! 

this






to this






then this






and finally this...











*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a deal with a friend few blocks from me in town... they live on 1 ac, 2 .5 acre plots... quite the wilderness set up... rural beyond what most could imagine... and all so cool... they have a flock of chickens, too and as a courtesy for what they get from me in 'the deal'... they bring over yard eggs often. none of my rural suppliers are as constant... of course the price of the urban free range yard eggs beats the rural eggs by a country mile. of course, all are so good. I used to get some eggs that were just about Stihl orange colored yolks... but I dint mind the $3/doz... but X'd them off my list when they said... How does $5 sound?...  but I see C L listings in my area that do ask $5/doz... [hope!]

today's free range yard eggs...






very good, they often come with feathers and some nesting straw stuck to them....


----------



## srb08 (Feb 3, 2016)

svk said:


> Easy sausage Benedict.
> 
> -take a tube of jimmy dean (I prefer "hot" variety). Press into large, flat patties and fry (they will shrink as cooked to the size of English muffins)
> 
> ...


What kind of Hollandaise mix do you use?
I'm still looking for a good one.


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2016)

srb08 said:


> What kind of Hollandaise mix do you use?
> I'm still looking for a good one.


Just the packet from the store, mix with milk and butter. It's ok but not to die for.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 3, 2016)

Oatmeal egg drop:

After oatmeal comes to a simmer cook for 5 minutes(old fashion oats) while stirring frequently. Stir in whisked egg, cook another 5 minutes. 

Salt and pepper to taste. 

Quick, easy and nutritious.


----------



## srb08 (Feb 4, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *love scrambled eggs... soft scrambled preferred!* *salt, pepper and butter after cooked. tasty stuff!
> 
> this
> View attachment 482509
> ...


Agreed on soft scramble.
I scramble mine in a small Wok. I start with the Wok cold.
I use a tablespoon of butter, three eggs, cheese and meat, if I have any handy.
I fold constantly, over low heat until the eggs just start to set. 
If the eggs look done, you've gone too far. They'll continue to cook on the serving plate.
Creamy delicious goodness. If you over cook them, not so good.


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 4, 2016)

Doesn't sound very appetizing......but ya all should try fried salmon patties with 3 or 4 over easy eggs.


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 4, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Oatmeal egg drop:
> 
> After oatmeal comes to a simmer cook for 5 minutes(old fashion oats) while stirring frequently. Stir in whisked egg, cook another 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
We used to do something like this, but it was a grits egg drop, we'd just let the eggs set in little cups down in the grits for about 5 minutes, just enough to still have a nice runny yolk.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Greenthorn said:


> We used to do something like this, but it was a grits egg drop, we'd just let the eggs set in little cups down in the grits for about 5 minutes, just enough to still have a nice runny yolk.



A friend and neighbor of mine, deceased about a year ago now at the age of 90, was a WWII vet. Got it from him 

RIP Ray Plunkett, my good friend.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 5, 2016)

Greenthorn said:


> Doesn't sound very appetizing......but ya all should try fried salmon patties with 3 or 4 over easy eggs.



*eggs* on *salmon*_ -  Don't sound very appetizing _to me!... to quote a recent post to the EGG Thread! lol... eggs over salmon... that would not be my breakfast order at Denny's that's for sure. nor at home. love salmon. but prefer steak, sausage or bacon with my eggs... fried spuds workx well, too. guess it's just a matter of pallets because soft scrambled eggs are delicious in every respect. for just eggs, I am ok over easy, or poached... but usually make them soft scrambled. the challenge of course is to stop the pan work and get them plated to see if you dint over cook them... and ensure u cooked them sufficiently. it is a thin line. I remember ordering some in a restaurant once and when the waitress brot them asked me how they were... I said perfect!  she said cook had made her wait by the orders out counter... and told her... "straight to his table!!" I sent back my compliments... 

for truly *soft scrambled eggs* are a gourmet delight!!

ps: I did find this image of eggs over salmon patties, looks pretty good 


... just not sure I would like the yolks salmon fishy like... lol


----------



## amberg (Feb 5, 2016)

Well you guys make me hungry , I like three eggs over easy with 3 pieces of scrapple, bowl a bowl of grits, fried potatoes, 4 pieces bacon, 1 sausage cake and 1 pancake. with a glass of buttermilk to wash it down with. I also like the cat fish and egg breakfast at the cracker barrel with grits and pancakes.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 5, 2016)

amberg said:


> Well you guys make me hungry , I like three eggs over easy with 3 pieces of scrapple, bowl a bowl of grits, fried potatoes, 4 pieces bacon, 1 sausage cake and 1 pancake. with a glass of buttermilk to wash it down with. I also like the cat fish and egg breakfast at the cracker barrel with grits and pancakes.



I have never heard the term: scrapple. but I know what it is now... having just looked it up. I would say any way one likes it a good country breakfast on a cold day in fall or winter... just before going out to cut wood, or chores... is hard to beat!! yum  I don't eat a lot of egg based breakfasts or brunch in summer months... but in fall, don't really want to head out unless country breakfast first. in summer, for me anyways... any butter, grease, fats (bacon) or belly full... and its a day by the air-conditioner... can't work like that in the heat down here. if the temps don't get u, the humidity will...coffee, water... water... and more water... sometimes lunch is mid-afternoon and only 1/4 sandwich... no meat, no mayo... just bit bread and some lettuce, maybe slice tomto... more and in 45 mins u will regret it. well, that is me any ways...

just a lite bit to eat mid afternoon... then at day's end it's:


----------



## svk (Feb 5, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *eggs* on *salmon*_ -  Don't sound very appetizing _to me!... to quote a recent post to the EGG Thread! lol... eggs over salmon... that would not be my breakfast order at Denny's that's for sure. nor at home. love salmon. but prefer steak, sausage or bacon with my eggs... fried spuds workx well, too. guess it's just a matter of pallets because soft scrambled eggs are delicious in every respect. for just eggs, I am ok over easy, or poached... but usually make them soft scrambled. the challenge of course is to stop the pan work and get them plated to see if you dint over cook them... and ensure u cooked them sufficiently. it is a thin line. I remember ordering some in a restaurant once and when the waitress brot them asked me how they were... I said perfect!  she said cook had made her wait by the orders out counter... and told here... "straight to his table!!" I sent back my compliments...
> 
> for truly *soft scrambled eggs* are a gourmet delight!!
> 
> ...


Post of the week right there.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 6, 2016)

no doubt the *soft scrambled eggs* posts made me egg hungry for some soft scrambled eggs today. so for brunch. such an art to get them just right... numerous items have to all come together at just the right time... got lucky this time, nailed it! 

*recipe:*

2 eggs, yard preferred, but store ok.
1 pat butter

whisk eggs up. heat pan to med-low... add butter, let melt, not burn
no salt, no pepper at this time, add eggs
swirl and flow egg mixture, gently encourage egg curds
turn n fold... when close to done, turn heat OFF
u decide when done, soft is soft... so plate onto warm plate, not hot or cold

add:
S&P to taste

optional:

toast
cut scallions
sour cream on side, dash paprika

*soft scrambled eggs*






*done to perfection, melts in mouth perfect...*


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 6, 2016)

Got another jar of pickled eggs working, should be ready for salting and eating in about 10 days.


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Got another jar of pickled eggs working, should be ready for salting and eating in about 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 484157


I have to ask. What's the meaning of Feuille morte anyhow?


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 7, 2016)

svk said:


> I have to ask. What's the meaning of Feuille morte anyhow?


Dead leaves.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 7, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Dead leaves.


Well, actually, the context is the singular, 'dead leaf', moreso, the color of the dead leaf.


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Well, actually, the context is the singular, 'dead leaf', moreso, the color of the dead leaf.


At the risk of sounding stupid, is there a double meaning for that?


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 7, 2016)

svk said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, is there a double meaning for that?


Of course!


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2016)

Which would be.....


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 7, 2016)

svk said:


> Which would be.....


No, actually. No double meaning at all, I misunderstood the question as you asked it.


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 9, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Got another jar of pickled eggs working, should be ready for salting and eating in about 10 days.
> 
> View attachment 484157



Does that go in the fridge for the ten-days?


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 9, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Does that go in the fridge for the ten-days?


Yes.


----------



## amberg (Feb 11, 2016)

You guy's have made me hungry, I think That I will have to go to eat no less than 4 eggs, and 3 pieces of scrapple, and a plate of fried potatoes and grits with 2 pieces of toast and strawberry preserves.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 14, 2016)

gzz, no eggs being eaten. omg...

had some tonite... sunny side up, over red spuds from garden... red spuds ever so tasty!


----------



## amberg (Mar 4, 2016)

Damn, fried eggs, fried taters, and sausage, With red pepper and sage. There is no way in hell to beat that! I am now hungry. esp red taters.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 4, 2016)

amberg said:


> Damn, fried eggs, fried taters, and sausage, With red pepper and sage. There is no way in hell to beat that! I am now hungry. esp red taters.



*right on!* no way at all! Denny's can try, but not even close!!! lol... fresh yard eggs, of course!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 5, 2016)

everything egg for an always delicious breakfast... omlet, soft scrambled... and of course... over easy! butter n oil! dash of bacon grease, age old mountaineer's woodcutters choice... 

this was one country morning's tasty fuel for the day! hints of a genuine English breakfast with the tomatoes and beans. beans canned, tomatoes from garden... and sliced red la soda spud... last of a group of volunteer popups in garden... and some Jimmy Dean sausage patties. eggs? - free range, of course...  scallions to flavor... paprika for some sass....

2-word description: *Super Good!* lol

Woodcutter's English Style Breakfast


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2016)

That looks really good.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 5, 2016)

I judge the good, the bad and the ugly... lol... well... really good vs just good by verbal expressions... if each bite requires some gentle, verbal expression of tasty delight... sigh as in ummm!! as in cannot avoid commenting per se... then it is _really good!_ 

but... of course, good is not too bad either... lol


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2016)

Just whipped up a taco scrambler. Taco meat, jalapeños, whipped eggs, shredded cheddar, guac, and hot sauce.

Washed down with a coffee augmented with maple flavored Irish cream.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2016)

svk said:


> Just whipped up a taco scrambler. Taco meat, jalapeños, whipped eggs, shredded cheddar, guac, and hot sauce.
> 
> Washed down with a coffee augmented with maple flavored Irish cream.



I hope you like it, Damn'itI am hungry.


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2016)

Almost out of taco meat. Lots of eggs left so I'll have to make some type of "everything" omelette tomorrow. 

Thanks to a trip to the liquor store I have many flavors of liquor to add to coffee.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2016)

amberg said:


> I hope you like it, Damn'itI am hungry.


And still hungry,


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Mar 5, 2016)

amberg said:


> And still hungry,



This was a bad idea coming to this thread at 11 p.m.
Sure gets the appetite going.
Drool




Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have never heard the term: scrapple. but I know what it is now... having just looked it up. I would say any way one likes it a good country breakfast on a cold day in fall or winter... just before going out to cut wood, or chores... is hard to beat!! yum  I don't eat a lot of egg based breakfasts or brunch in summer months... but in fall, don't really want to head out unless country breakfast first. in summer, for me anyways... any butter, grease, fats (bacon) or belly full... and its a day by the air-conditioner... can't work like that in the heat down here. if the temps don't get u, the humidity will...coffee, water... water... and more water... sometimes lunch is mid-afternoon and only 1/4 sandwich... no meat, no mayo... just bit bread and some lettuce, maybe slice tomto... more and in 45 mins u will regret it. well, that is me any ways...
> 
> just a lite bit to eat mid afternoon... then at day's end it's:



Wuz in a nice hotel in Philadelphia one time ... scrapple was on the breakfast menu; said what the heck, I'll go for it.

Delicioso!

Now I'm a big fan of haggis -- on the very, very rare occasions I've had it — so well done scrapple was not a big deal.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2016)

But I won't be after the wife ever get home. Think I will eat liver and onions with gravy. also fried taters. ( now back to the crown royal )


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2016)

...with gravy. That's an interesting combination!


----------



## srb08 (Mar 6, 2016)

amberg said:


> Well you guys make me hungry , I like three eggs over easy with 3 pieces of scrapple, bowl a bowl of grits, fried potatoes, 4 pieces bacon, 1 sausage cake and 1 pancake. with a glass of buttermilk to wash it down with. I also like the cat fish and egg breakfast at the cracker barrel with grits and pancakes.


After that breakfast, I'd need a nap.


----------



## srb08 (Mar 6, 2016)

svk said:


> Almost out of taco meat. Lots of eggs left so I'll have to make some type of "everything" omelette tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to a trip to the liquor store I have many flavors of liquor to add to coffee.


Amaretto omelette?


----------



## svk (Mar 6, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Amaretto omlette?


Fireball. Lol.


----------



## amberg (Mar 6, 2016)

Still love my gravy. and taters.


----------



## svk (Mar 6, 2016)

So I made an omelet with mock crab, jalapeños, and cheddar. Topped with guac. 

It wasn't as good as when I get it from the omelet cart because he uses feta and mozzarella plus olives.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 7, 2016)

*More Everything* *Egg !*

got in some more yard eggs... these chicks running free range. in a previous post had mentioned sometimes the eggs come in with feathers still on them. or some nesting straw... here is a pix or two of more, everything egg... and some proof in the pudding as genie yard eggs... some still with the nesting evidence on shell side... and even one with an attached feather. just arrived that way, didn't suggest to supplier wanted a feather up my.... up my....  well, u know... up my dozen! 














and a recent country breakfast for a cold day to calorie up some energy and heat... to work outside... sirloin strip rewarmed in butter... 'couple' eggs done overEZ, side of warmed avocado... on 'prev baked spuds' hash browns... one fried egg is 55 calories +/-... so I guesstimate this tasty treat under 1,000 cals. an 'in-progress' pix of the production...  follows. it's all good, but it is those thick, rich country yolks that make it... I am talking plate licking good! lol 











if you have never tried some sliced avocado warmed up, fried along with your overEZ eggs... it is truly a culinary treat worth considering!


----------



## svk (Mar 7, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> if you have never tried some sliced avocado warmed up, fried along with your overEZ eggs... it is truly a culinary treat worth considering!


I covered my omelet with guacamole yesterday. Delicious.


----------



## amberg (Mar 9, 2016)

Backyard, that is my kind of eating, Now you have me hungry again. I guess I will go in and poach me some eggs.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 9, 2016)

amberg said:


> Backyard, that is my kind of eating, Now you have me hungry again. I guess I will go in and poach me some eggs.



thanks! I do like poached also!


----------



## amberg (Mar 12, 2016)

3 fried eggs, 2 pieces scrapple, fried taters, 1 sausage cake, 5 slices bacon,2 pieces toast with strawberry preserves, and a glass of buttermilk.


----------



## srb08 (Mar 12, 2016)

amberg said:


> 3 fried eggs, 2 pieces scrapple, fried taters, 1 sausage cake, 5 slices bacon,2 pieces toast with strawberry preserves, and a glass of buttermilk.


Is scrapple like spam?


----------



## amberg (Mar 12, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Is scrapple like spam?


No much better!


----------



## amberg (Mar 12, 2016)

Now I must ask how does every one like souse, aka head cheese? I love it!


----------



## svk (Mar 12, 2016)

amberg said:


> Now I must ask how does every one like souse, aka head cheese? I love it!


Not much availability these days. A few local supermarkets still do it once a year I think.

I know that was very poplar amongst the old Finlanders however many of those traditions have been lost to time.


----------



## amberg (Mar 12, 2016)

We used to kill about 12 to 16 hogs every year back in the 50's and 60's to make tubs of lard and cracklings, the taste can not be beat. ( aka souse and scrapple ) my meat house is still here.


----------



## amberg (Mar 12, 2016)

svk said:


> Not much availability these days. A few local supermarkets still do it once a year I think.
> 
> I know that was very poplar amongst the old Finlanders however many of those traditions have been lost to time.


As I love it.


----------



## svk (Mar 12, 2016)

amberg said:


> As I love it.


My father in law loves it. 

He was raised on a farm. Although he's only 65, his rural upbringing was more like turn of the century living. They did all of that stuff: head cheese, making butter, store everything in the root cellar, and so on.


----------



## amberg (Mar 12, 2016)

svk, I envy you, my daddy was born in 1917, I was bought up the hard way. some of which we should not talk about on here.


----------



## amberg (Mar 13, 2016)

But still like to keep the old times going!


----------



## svk (Mar 13, 2016)

amberg said:


> But still like to keep the old times going!


I wish we could go back in time but take modern medicine with us. I could do without the rest of the "improvements" of life these days.


----------



## amberg (Mar 14, 2016)

AMEN to that!!


----------



## svk (Mar 27, 2016)

Cheesy corned beef and jalapeño omelet. With Jimmy Dean pork n bacon sausage.


----------



## amberg (Mar 28, 2016)

Can't wait until breakfast now to whip up something like that. Is that clamato juice I see in that beer? I used to drink a quart every morning back in the early eighty's when it cost way less than a dollar, almost $5.00 now. When I used to drink beer I liked to mix A 1 sauce in a frosted mug with my blue ribbon to make it taste like liquid steak. ( never seen any bud like that here ) Where do you get that sauce, I like the looks of that.


----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2016)

amberg said:


> Can't wait until breakfast now to whip up something like that. Is that clamato juice I see in that beer? I used to drink a quart every morning back in the early eighty's when it cost way less than a dollar, almost $5.00 now. When I used to drink beer I liked to mix A 1 sauce in a frosted mug with my blue ribbon to make it taste like liquid steak. ( never seen any bud like that here ) Where do you get that sauce, I like the looks of that.


Chelada is Bud light and clamato mixed in a can. For some reason the 12 ouncers taste better than the 16 or 24 oz cans. The ratio must be different. 

They also have a version with Budweiser.


----------



## amberg (Mar 29, 2016)

If I can find some I will try it out, might even like it.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 29, 2016)

Try this, works great!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Never trust an English chef.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s10etP1p2bU


----------



## amberg (Mar 29, 2016)

Maybe not, Maybe so, but I am still going to fix a mega breakfast. I shall have 3 eggs, 2 pieces scrapple 2 sausage cakes, plus 2 biscuits with sausage gravy, and fried taters, with toast and strawberry preserves. 

I love my breakfast!


----------



## Fubar (Jun 12, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *More Everything* *Egg !*
> 
> got in some more yard eggs... these chicks running free range. in a previous post had mentioned sometimes the eggs come in with feathers still on them. or some nesting straw... here is a pix or two of more, everything egg... and some proof in the pudding as genie yard eggs... some still with the nesting evidence on shell side... and even one with an attached feather. just arrived that way, didn't suggest to supplier wanted a feather up my.... up my....  well, u know... up my dozen!
> 
> ...



poop and feathers add to the flavor ...lol , home grown free range eggs are the best .


i am really not that crazy about eggs , but i do like them pickled , french toast and in salmon patties .


----------



## Fubar (Jun 12, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Try this, works great!




this morning , i had my eggs like this , its really unbelievably un-eggy , its kinda like a cream sauce you put on toast .


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 13, 2016)

Got some fresh eggs from field raised chickens the other day.


----------



## svk (Jul 5, 2016)

After drinking snack:

Thin sliced NY strip
Sautéed onions
Jalapeño cream cheese 
Shredded cheddar

And...

Eggs 
















And a chaser


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

svk said:


> Chelada is Bud light and clamato mixed in a can. *For some reason the 12 ouncers taste better than the 16 or 24 oz cans*. The ratio must be different. They also have a version with Budweiser.



well, for me, I don't drink beer with my meal! really only like it before any chow. but can realte to one tasting better. I think a 12 oz Miller Gold is not as tasty (enjoyable ?) as the 16 oz, flavor-wise.... don't know why, unless dif bottling plants, areas... and the water?... well, Olympia says its the water... lol

 soon!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

Fubar said:


> *poop and feathers add to the flavor* ...lol , home grown free range eggs are the best . i am really not that crazy about eggs , but i do like them pickled , french toast and in salmon patties .



lol, not in my kitchen it don't! i wash them if looking iffy etc before cracking the shells...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

recent eggs from the country... free range...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

sunny side up other nite for dinner...


----------



## scallywag (Jul 9, 2016)

svk said:


> I wish we could go back in time but take modern medicine with us. I could do without the rest of the "improvements" of life these days.


 
A friend once asked me what I'd do if I could go back in time?..........My reply......I'd stay there!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

scallywag said:


> A friend once asked me what I'd do if I could go back in time?..........My reply......*I'd stay there!*



good one! sometimes up at my farm... if something busts... i just leave it that way. and improvise and rationalize that its ok... as in the old days... its how they did it. so why cannot i do it that way, too. if it worked then, should still work today. and yes, it does...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 17, 2016)

more yard eggs in today:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 27, 2016)

farm fresh yard eggs for dinner:

3 yard eggs, over easy
wannaB sausage links... (hand rolled)
refried baked spud w/shredded cheddar
sliced avacado
scallions.

real good!






tasty rich thick orange yolks....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 29, 2016)

more eggs for dinner!

this time couple of yard eggs, mac-N-cheese... s. cream, shredded cheeder and bits of scallions... S&P to taste. very good and I enjoyed this tasty meal...


----------



## amberg (Aug 19, 2016)

Breakfast this morning whe had Mommas Sausage and egg and cheese casserole, Don't get this very often. Another meal cooked for the daughter who leaves in the morning for college. This stuff is very good!! 

( There is a little left for me in the morning.)


----------



## srb08 (Aug 19, 2016)

amberg said:


> Breakfast this morning whe had Mommas Sausage and egg and cheese casserole, Don't get this very often. Another meal cooked for the daughter who leaves in the morning for college. This stuff is very good!!
> 
> ( There is a little left for me in the morning.)


Maybe you need to tell your wife you're leaving for college.


----------



## amberg (Aug 19, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Maybe you need to tell your wife you're leaving for college.



I wish! I guess the good cooking is over now!  again!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 20, 2016)

brunch other day: yard egg huevos rancheros


----------



## svk (Aug 20, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> brunch other day: yard egg huevos rancheros
> 
> View attachment 520550


Is that salsa?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 20, 2016)

svk said:


> Is that salsa?



yes.

Pace Picante

http://www.pacefoods.com/


----------



## svk (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice. I usually use chili for rancheros sauce although I know it's not an exact match.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 21, 2016)

svk said:


> Nice. I usually use chili for rancheros sauce although I know it's not an exact match.



I am sure many ways to make it...

here is one traditional way. some call for refried beans, so a chili would be nice too.

http://mexicanfood.about.com/od/breakfastanyone/r/huevosrancheros.htm

according to the link: _" The most authentic way to make huevos rancheros is very simple, eggs and salsa, served with corn tortillas. "_


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2016)

For lunch I cooked an egg white scramble with garlic, spinach, shredded spicy red salsa chicken, and hot pepper cheese.


----------



## mybowtie (Oct 7, 2016)

Smoked deviled eggs. 

Boil, cool and peel. Cold smoke for a hr with Apple.


----------



## svk (Oct 7, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Smoked deviled eggs.
> 
> Boil, cool and peel. Cold smoke for a hr with Apple.



Directions to your house please?

I saw spicy kimchee stuffed deviled eggs this week too


----------



## svk (Oct 11, 2016)

Made a really good egg white scramble today that included thin sliced marinated steak, fresh cherry tomatoes, cheddar cheese, hot sauce, and a mix of sauteed onions, peppers, and mushrooms. Topped with a dollop of really good guacamole.


----------



## svk (Nov 26, 2016)

I was at a truck stop in Tennessee and saw smoked pickled eggs. Anyone ever tried these? I love regular pickled eggs.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 26, 2016)

svk said:


> I was at a truck stop in Tennessee and saw smoked pickled eggs. Anyone ever tried these? I love regular pickled eggs.


How were they?


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2016)

I didn't buy them as I wasn't sure.


----------



## amberg (Nov 27, 2016)

Yesterdays breakfast, 5 pieces scrapple with 3 fried eggs and toast with jelly. Only thing missing is the fried potatoes and grits. The daughter going back to school today so all this cooking will slow way down lol!


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2016)

Remind me what scrapple is again?


----------



## amberg (Nov 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Remind me what scrapple is again?



Pig parts, heart, liver etc. I think it is a southern thing. You should be able to find next to the breakfast meats in the grocery store. We used to make it here when we killed hogs. Damn good!


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 10, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> Smoked deviled eggs.
> 
> Boil, cool and peel. Cold smoke for a hr with Apple.



I hot smoke mine in the shell. Have to be a little careful bringing them up to temp but when finished they're just like hard boiled with a subtle rich smokiness. They make fantastic deviled eggs as well.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 11, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> I hot smoke mine in the shell. Have to be a little careful bringing them up to temp but when finished they're just like hard boiled with a subtle rich smokiness. They make fantastic deviled eggs as well.



My brother makes them the same way on his pellet smoker. I like a little more smoke flavor, so I cold smoke. 

Either way, like you mentioned, they make some mighty tasty deviled eggs or egg salad.


----------



## svk (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm thinking this morning would be a good day to whip up some eggs Benedict rancheros. Which is Benedict topped with ranchero sauce.


----------



## mybowtie (Dec 11, 2016)

svk said:


> I'm thinking this morning would be a good day to whip up some eggs Benedict rancheros. Which is Benedict topped with ranchero sauce.



I think we live too far apart.


----------



## amberg (Dec 12, 2016)

mybowtie said:


> I think we live too far apart.



I agree!


----------



## bikemike (Dec 12, 2016)

svk said:


> Add milk or cream for better scrambled eggs.
> 
> Add sour cream or cream cheese for ultra rich and creamy eggs.
> 
> Add water for ultra fluffy and light eggs. Works especially good when making omelettes where the ingredients are mixed in with the egg.


Long time no talk since the chainsaw races. How's life treating you


----------



## svk (Dec 12, 2016)

bikemike said:


> Long time no talk since the chainsaw races. How's life treating you


Hey there. Been pretty good, you?


----------



## bikemike (Dec 12, 2016)

Food. This is my kinda thread. Food and saws. Is like boo bee's love it all


----------



## bikemike (Dec 12, 2016)

svk said:


> Hey there. Been pretty good, you?


Been busy with work trying finish up the season. It was a crappy weekend with my back yard neighbors house catchin on fire 4 times. Other than that things are good. Got rid of the piped poulan too but still have the rest of the fleet


----------



## svk (Dec 12, 2016)

4 times? Did it start fire from the ashes or what?


----------



## bikemike (Dec 12, 2016)

svk said:


> 4 times? Did it start fire from the ashes or what?


I don't think they stayed long enough after it was out, plus with these artic temps the water just evaporates or freezes asap


----------



## svk (Dec 12, 2016)

yikes!


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 13, 2016)

bikemike said:


> 4 times


----------



## svk (Jan 8, 2017)

This turned out very well. 

Took some of my venison steak chili, spiced it up with a locally produced sweet/hot sauce and then heated up, topped with cheddar, then threw a couple of over easy eggs on top.


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

Egg scramble for lunch today including sauteed bell peppers and onions, chopped roast beef, provolone and cheddar cheese, and hot sauce.


----------



## svk (Feb 4, 2017)

Egg white omelette with sweet peppers, onions, mushrooms, and cheddar.


----------



## svk (Feb 20, 2017)

Fried eggs with hot pepper cheese for lunch. The crispness from a cast iron pan with lots of butter is always delicious.


----------



## amberg (Feb 22, 2017)

This is how I like to eat breakfast from start to finish. Fresh home cured bacon and eggs, toast and jelly.


----------



## amberg (Feb 27, 2017)

Fresh ground sausage with scrambled eggs, potatoes, and English muffin.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2017)

This morning was home cured bacon with eggs, biscuits, and grape jelly.


----------



## amberg (Apr 3, 2017)

Sunday morning breakfast, scrambled eggs with home cured bacon and English muffings and jam.


----------



## mybowtie (Apr 3, 2017)

Did someone mention bacon?


----------



## amberg (Apr 15, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Did someone mention bacon?



I love bacon!! Need to make some more.


----------



## JimMorrison (Apr 15, 2017)

It's Easter! Once all the kids get done messing around, I will have large supply of good old hard boiled.


----------



## amberg (Apr 20, 2017)

Some BB bacon with scrambled eggs and toast, makes a good breakfast.


----------



## amberg (May 11, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> Did someone mention bacon?[/QUOTE
> 
> I love bacon! cold smoking 14 # today. Only 3 more days!


----------



## mybowtie (May 11, 2017)

Looking good. Got some nice color forming. 

Finished my bacon last week. Did 62lbs total this yr. I was cutting it close this yr because of the warm weather, but got lucky and we got two weeks of cooler temps.


----------



## amberg (May 14, 2017)

Did the last smoke today, finally got enough smoke for the color that I like, did the taste test yesterday and it was great. now a couple more days rest in the fridge and then lets eat!!! 

edit, cold smoke, no heat. using the 6" smoke tube with apple and pit masters pellets, for 3.5 to 4 hours per day, fridge at night, smoke in day.


----------



## mybowtie (May 14, 2017)

amberg said:


> Did the last smoke today, finally got enough smoke for the color that I like, did the taste test yesterday and it was great. now a couple more days rest in the fridge and then lets eat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many hrs of smoke total?

I also cold smoke mine. Last batch had about 32 hrs of total smoke over 8 days. 

Have you ever tried corn cob for bacon? 
Heard it's fantastic. Mite have to try some next yr.


----------



## amberg (May 16, 2017)

mybowtie said:


> How many hrs of smoke total?
> 
> I also cold smoke mine. Last batch had about 32 hrs of total smoke over 8 days.
> 
> ...



Total hours would be about 18 to 28 in a 7 day period. As I let the tubes burn until they are burned out. Apr. 3 to 4 1/2 hours. per day. I like to rest the meat for about 12 to 48 hours in the fridge between smokes to let the smoke settle. Per say! You know what I mean. Not quite like doing it in the old meat house with a fire in in the floor with green Hickory.


----------



## svk (May 16, 2017)

Looks fantastic! I'm definitely planning my eastern road trip through your neighborhood next year!


----------



## amberg (May 18, 2017)

svk said:


> Looks fantastic! I'm definitely planning my eastern road trip through your neighborhood next year!



Pretty sure it will not last that long!


----------



## amberg (May 18, 2017)

Does this help? It does make me hungry!!


----------



## amberg (May 22, 2017)

Bacon and homemade pancakes this morning! With real maple syrup.

Sorry no eggs! I wish there were.


----------



## amberg (May 28, 2017)

Bacon and eggs this morning. Mmmm, pretty good!


----------



## svk (May 28, 2017)

I threw sweet peppers, onions, shredded grilled chicken in with egg whites, salsa, and cheese this morning. Topped with sliced avocado.


----------



## svk (Jun 18, 2017)

Did it up right to celebrate Father's Day. 

Chicken friend steaks, scrambled eggs, biscuits and gravy, hash browns, and English muffins. 

A very special day.


----------



## amberg (Jun 19, 2017)

Got to love fresh sausage gravy on biscuits, with fried eggs! One of my favorites.


----------



## amberg (Jun 19, 2017)

svk said:


> Did it up right to celebrate Father's Day.
> 
> Chicken friend steaks, scrambled eggs, biscuits and gravy, hash browns, and English muffins.
> 
> A very special day.



That does sound good! Hope you had a good fathers day Steve.


----------



## svk (Jun 20, 2017)

amberg said:


> That does sound good! Hope you had a good fathers day Steve.


Thank you, it was excellent.


----------



## amberg (Jul 2, 2017)

Scrapple and eggs this morning, I love scrapple!!


----------



## amberg (Jul 8, 2017)

Homemade ham and scrambled egg tortillas. They not to bad I guess.


----------



## svk (Jul 30, 2017)

Fried eggs, red potatoes and onions, baked beans, and thin sliced venison mock tenderloin mixed with pork cubes. Superb.


----------



## amberg (Jul 30, 2017)

Bacon and eggs, Hmmm, Got to love it! With fried taters.


----------



## amberg (Jul 30, 2017)

svk said:


> Fried eggs, red potatoes and onions, baked beans, and thin sliced venison mock tenderloin mixed with pork cubes. Superb.
> 
> View attachment 593736



Love the egg and taters,. lol!!! ( I love bacon eggs, and fried taters ) Hmmmm good!!!

Skip the beans for breakfast.


----------



## smarter55 (Aug 8, 2017)

eggs ruled the world, i like benedict egs


----------



## amberg (Aug 10, 2017)

Got hungry for some fresh sausage again, so I decided to grind up 10 more lbs. Don't seem to last very long around here.


----------



## amberg (Aug 15, 2017)

Sunday mornings breakfast, had myself two of these plates Sunday morning. With local homemade apple butter on English muffins. Yummy yummy!


----------



## amberg (Nov 14, 2017)

Cheese omelet and fresh sausage with toast and apple butter.


----------



## Big_6 (Nov 14, 2017)

amberg said:


> Cheese omelet and fresh sausage with toast and apple butter.


You eat good in Va!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2018)

Been doing a lot of omelettes lately on my cast iron griddle. Normally chopped ham and/or crumbled sausage with onions, peppers, and cheddar. Also did egg whites only with sautéed spinach and 5 white cheese blend. 

I've got this stove and griddle dialed in to where I just set the stove knob at a certain point and it cooks every omelett perfectly.


----------



## svk (Feb 20, 2018)

The last two days we have done fried eggs atop a bed of taco meat then covered with shredded cheese, sour cream, and hot sauce. Very tasty.

We have been buying Eggland's Best brand eggs lately and they are definitely a step above the regular eggs from Walmart.


----------



## amberg (Feb 21, 2018)

Forgot the pics. I had 3 ( scrambled ) eggs with 8 pieces of homemade bacon and two homemade sausage cakes and fried potatoes, with a bowl of grits, and two pieces of toast with apple butter. Hmmm!


----------



## svk (Mar 4, 2018)

Poached eggs atop a bed of crumbled sausage, fried onions/peppers, and cheddar cheese.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2018)

A favorite of mine is corn beef hash with fried eggs on toast with cheese and grape jelly. I also like homemade bacon and sausage with toast and apple butter. ( fried apples and grits go good with it also! )


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2018)

svk said:


> Poached eggs atop a bed of crumbled sausage, fried onions/peppers, and cheddar cheese.
> 
> View attachment 637195



Those poached eggs look awesome!! I love poached eggs on toast.


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2018)

amberg said:


> Those poached eggs look awesome!! I love poached eggs on toast.


I started putting seasoned salt in the poaching water. The eggs really suck in the seasonings as they cook and definitely adds to the taste.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2018)

svk said:


> I started putting seasoned salt in the poaching water. The eggs really suck in the seasonings as they cook and definitely adds to the taste.



Thanks Steve, I usually use a 3 egg poacher anymore, but I think I can still try the seasoning salt in the water with all the steam.


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2018)

I figured out how to do it in a shallow pan. Found out about a true poacher after I figured it out lol.


----------



## Marine5068 (Mar 26, 2018)

I love poached eggs but my wife won't eat them.
She will only eat scrambled so I cook her them a lot. (We only eat eggs maybe once or twice a week) 
The easy fast way is to mix with some milk with my Braun hand mixer in an uncovered glass microwave bowl and the pop it into the microwave for about 4 minutes.
It comes out fluffy and nice, but a bit too bland for me. I have to add some Louisiana hot sauce. 
I like frying my eggs in a bit of oil too.
I use my Dad's (RIP) old cast iron frying pan that is over 50 years old now. 
Drop in some bacon after the eggs come out and pour a bit of pure Ontario Maple syrup on top just before it's done.
That and some wheat toast with butter and I'm set for cutting some wood on a Saturday morning.


----------



## amberg (Mar 27, 2018)

I would love 3 poached eggs.
with this fresh liverwurst, just got it made Saturday. 5.4 lbs. And don't forget the grits. maple syrup, bacon, pancakes, and toast!


----------



## avason (Apr 7, 2018)

A little quich action this morning. Getting sick of the omelette. Onions, peppers., Tomatoes, ham and some cheese. 375 in the oven for about 40 minutes and your good to go.


----------



## sonny580 (Apr 7, 2018)

I am hungry!!! Wonder why!!! Looks good guys!!! LOL!!!! thanks; sonny580


----------



## svk (May 12, 2018)

Fried hickory smoked flavored spam with queso and sunny side up eggs.


----------



## Big_6 (May 12, 2018)

svk said:


> The last two days we have done fried eggs atop a bed of taco meat then covered with shredded cheese, sour cream, and hot sauce. Very tasty.
> 
> We have been buying Eggland's Best brand eggs lately and they are definitely a step above the regular eggs from Walmart.


We have been buying Eggland's Best brand eggs lately and they are definitely a step above the regular eggs from Walmart.

^ What dou you mean buying eggs? You have no chickens? 
Want some?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (May 12, 2018)

I travel too much to own chickens. I got some farm eggs from my brother in law the other day and boy are they good.


----------



## svk (May 17, 2018)

Pork has really been attractively priced lately. I got a 4 pack of bone in chops for under $4 the other day from the local market. Served with three Eggland’s Best eggs made for a delicious lunch.


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2018)

Crispy corned beef hash, onion, and cheddar omelette drizzled with queso from yesterday. Making the same thing this morning but adding green and red pepper.


----------



## svk (Oct 14, 2018)

No pics of dinner. I had made bacon/sausage drippings gravy yesterday. I made a onion and pepper omelet tonight and covered it with gravy, man was that good.


----------



## svk (Oct 14, 2018)

Benedict on top of cauliflower bread patties for breakfast.


----------



## olyman (Dec 5, 2018)

svk said:


> Benedict on top of cauliflower bread patties for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 679814


just got done reading this whole thread.. sure you didn't miss your calling??? chef Steve????


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2018)

I do love to cook!

And I have eaten my fair share of crappy food too when I try out different recipes


----------



## olyman (Dec 5, 2018)

svk said:


> I do love to cook!
> 
> And I have eaten my fair share of crappy food too when I try out different recipes


same reason,,when I get burnt at a restaurant,,im scared of going back...…..


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 6, 2018)

svk said:


> I do love to cook! And I have eaten my fair share of crappy food too when I try out different recipes



me, too! but I like to eat better! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 6, 2018)

olyman said:


> same reason,,when I get burnt at a restaurant,,im scared of going back...…..



you can have Denny's as far as I am concerned... last couple times for breakfast, dint like the coffee... too strong, too old... and the breakfast fare to me... tasted like cooked in old oil. I don't want the yukkie oil taste to foller the food into my mouth... besides, how can you beat farm fresh ranch eggs for breakfast on a cold day headed out to do farm chores or split wood?....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 19, 2019)

love those yard eggs!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 4, 2019)

had some scrambled yard eggs that I put in some edible pod peas from the garden today... and had it with some pan roasted lamb chops... omg. yum!


----------

